
Kenosha Militia FB Event Asking Attendees to Bring Weapons Reported 455 Times - jacquesm
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/kenosha-militia-facebook-reported-455-times-moderators
======
dx87
The media spin going on regarding Kenosha is crazy. If I hadn't seen the
videos of what happened, I would have assumed it was a white supremacist
shooting peaceful protesters, not someone who was being attacked and only shot
when he couldn't get away.

~~~
mgerdts
The first person was killed because he threw a plastic bag.

"The complaint claims that cell phone video showed Rosenbaum, who appeared to
be unarmed, trailing behind Rittenhouse before throwing a plastic bag at him.
As the pair approached a car, a loud bang is heard, followed by an
unidentified male yelling an obscenity. When Rosenbaum gets close to
Rittenhouse, another four bangs are heard."

The widely circulated video is of people trying to disarm.him after he killed
the first person.

[https://www.cbsnews.com/news/kyle-rittenhouse-kenosha-
shooti...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/kyle-rittenhouse-kenosha-shooting-
homicide-charges-jacob-blake-protests/)

~~~
Ancapistani
Stabilized video (gif) of the first shooting:
[https://i.maga.host/rc9wxWa.gif](https://i.maga.host/rc9wxWa.gif)

Note that this is after the bag was thrown - the person who threw it continued
to chase the shooter and was within contact distance.

Apologies for the domain. This is a heavily politicized event, and YouTube
seems to be taking down the videos.

------
benmmurphy
I think the reason why it wasn't removed is probably because it wasn't clear
it violated facebook policy. I guess after the fact because of media pressure
facebook has decided that it did.

There is a cached url available at:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3AaKHZ...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3AaKHZ3m9Q1UcJ%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fevents%2Fs%2Farmed-
citizens-to-protect-
our-%2F1480306495505252%2F%3Fti%3Das%20&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk)

It looks like in the event itself there was no direct call for violence unless
the event description has been lost with the caching.

The title just said: "Armed Citizens to Protect our Lives and Property" and it
was hosted by "Konosha Guard".

------
mc32
The rioting (distinct from the protests) in cities have resulted in a dozen or
more dead. Can they be traced back to social media organizing as well? Should
all comms that can potentially end up with death and destruction of property
be censored?

~~~
tootie
Whataboutism. And a terrible effort. There has been no confirmed violence
traced back to left-wing groups. Criminality has mostly been opportunistic by
local criminal gangs, spontaneous personal conflict or organized by law
enforcement against civilians and journalists. Only right-wing groups are
organizing terrorism. And the comparison is pointless. We should decry this
behavior whenever we see it.

~~~
derwiki
I don’t see the poster claiming this was left, right, whatever? Just trace the
source.

~~~
tootie
OP was asking if riots were organized on social media as if that was some
counter argument to why we should not permit the kind of organized violence
from the BuzzFeed story. This struck me as an attempt to weaken the argument
that we should be upset about right-wing terrorism on social media. It has
also been widely asserted by the president (among others) that left-wing
groups are the bigger terror threat. OP didn't say it but I'm reading between
the lines.

Short answer is that it is all still irrelevant. Any attempt to organize
violent confrontations on social media should be subject to removal.
Incitement is explicitly excluded from first amendment protection. Planned
rioting should absolutely be shut down as well but there's been no reports of
that. Banning any organizing that could possibly lead to violence is
definitely not the same thing.

~~~
lostmsu
> as if that was some counter argument

Not exactly, no he was not.

------
insomniacity
> Facebook has maintained that the suspect [...] had no direct connection with
> the Kenosha Guard page or event.

He might not have directly interacted with it - doesn't mean he didn't see it?
Shared by a friend?

Or are their analytics so detailed that they can guarantee he never saw it?

------
stunt
I'm sorry but some guy going with his gun to a protest for no reason is as bad
or probably worst than rioters and looters. I don't understand how some people
can blame looters but defend this guy. Don't mix things together. He literally
killed some humans. Are you out of your mind or your biases blinded you so
badly that you can't judge anymore and you don't see anything?

They should investigate and see how a "17" years old is so brain washed to
take a gun and go there. I hate rioters and looters, but I can't imagine how
can I convince myself to go there with a gun. That isn't normal.

------
brudgers
_the complaints had been sent to content moderation contractors_

Don't outsource a core competency. Facebook has reached a point where
moderation is at least as important as engineering.

------
derision
The kid was chased by multiple felony offenders, one with a gun, and was
attacked and knocked to the ground by another with a skateboard. The video
evidence clearly shows he acted in self defense

~~~
adwi
... after he already had killed a protestor. After realizing what he did,
instead of calling for help or staying to justify his actions, he ran away and
shot two more people in the process.

Then the police let him walk away.

Please contrast this with the same police shooting an unarmed black man seven
times in the back at close range while getting into his car. Imagine if he had
2’ long rifle on him too.

I don’t relish political discussion in this forum, and I’m sorry to dang et
all if I’m furthering that. It just feels like the world is on fire and it’s
hard to bite your tongue when ostensibly reasonable people fundamentally
disagree with things covered on video.

~~~
derision
First, calling them protestors is dishonest. At that point it had devolved
into a violent riot. He ran away because an armed man was chasing him, and
another with a skateboard. Also, he was taken into custody, not allowed to
walk away. The three men who attacked Kyle were all convicted criminals as
well.
[https://mobile.twitter.com/MichaelCoudrey/status/12988734361...](https://mobile.twitter.com/MichaelCoudrey/status/1298873436102565888?s=20)

The black man was not unarmed, he had a knife in his hand and a gun in his
car. The police fired when he reached into the car. He already had the knife
in his hand and told the police he was going to grab the other

~~~
dekhn
I believe you have multiple factual errors here; in particular, Rittenhouse
shot and killed a person first, _then_ tried to run away and killed 1 more
person.

Also, Jacob Blake did not have a gun. It's stil unclear whether he was holding
a knife or sunglasses.

